# Tennessee Candidate Illustrates Dems’ Disconnect On Gun Rights



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://bearingarms.com/tom-k/2018/10/23/tennessee-candidate-illustrates-dems-disconnect-gun-rights/


----------

